# North Korean Missile Launch Fails ‘Almost Immediately’, U.S. Military Says



## Kraut783 (Apr 15, 2017)

Uh Oh....some people are going to get whacked over this snafu.

North Korea missile launch fails 'almost immediately', U.S. military says


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 15, 2017)

We really need a live feed on lil Kim.  I just want to see his reaction and how his minions probably walk on egg shells around him.


----------



## Totentanz (Apr 15, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> We really need a live feed on lil Kim.  I just want to see his reaction and how his minions probably walk on egg shells around him.



It would be well replicated just by watching Spaceballs on loop.


----------



## AWP (Apr 15, 2017)

Apparently their Day of the Sun refers to the fireball created by rocket engines.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 15, 2017)

Totentanz said:


> It would be well replicated just by watching Spaceballs on loop.



Nope. Spaceballs is AWESOME. The Norks' shenanigans are cruel and tragic.  Which wouldn't make them shenanigans, at all, really.  Those are evil shenanigans.


----------



## Grunt (Apr 15, 2017)

Lil Kim needs to invest some of the money from his failed missile attempts on a new barber and a new haircut! He needs to get with the program.

Since they are probably still using rotary dial phones with party lines, I usually don't expect too much from him and his Romper Room staff.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 16, 2017)

Dear N. Korean Soldiers-

While admittedly I am not a lawyer, my advice if asked in advance would have been, "don't do that. "

North Korean soldiers face death penalty after leader joke | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 16, 2017)

policemedic said:


> Nope. Spaceballs is AWESOME. The Norks' shenanigans are cruel and tragic.  Which wouldn't make them shenanigans, at all, really.  Those are evil shenanigans.



Only thing great about that movie was:


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 16, 2017)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Only thing great about that movie was:



Blasphemy!!!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 16, 2017)

I remember when I finally wore out the VHS tape, literally couldn't get the tracking to clear up the picture anymore. Pretty much lived on that movie for a few years, to the point I knew every line...yet the diner scene has always stuck in my mind. Yes it's a great movie...


----------



## AWP (Apr 16, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> Blasphemy!!!



Anyone who doesn't recognize Mel Brooks as one of the greatest comedians of all time is dead to me.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 16, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 16, 2017)

"What did you expect? "Welcome, sonny"? "Make yourself at home"? "Marry my daughter"? You've got to remember that these are just simple farmers. These are people of the land. The common clay of the new West. You know... morons."

Gotta luv Mel Brooks.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 16, 2017)

Old cartoon.  Still funny every time.


----------



## Il Duce (Apr 16, 2017)

When the DPRK tested one of their first bombs underground the Onion ran a headline that was something like: 'North Korea detonates 40 years of GDP.'  One of the reactions from their 'people on the street' was something like 'how do we know they weren't just celebrating underground independence day?'


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 20, 2017)

North Korea: Can the US take out its missiles before launch? - CNN.com

 I don't think it's out of the realm of possibility that the US took control of the weapon before it launched and blew it up prematurely.


----------

